# Bay Fishermen What Kind Of Line Do You Prefer?



## Fish Jockey (Mar 16, 2005)

To The Bay Fishermen.
What Kind Of Line do you Guy's or Gal's Prefer
Mono, Braided, Copolymer etc. Also what weight or Diameter.
Just Curious.

I have been using Trilene XL for years and am considering other options.
Thanks


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

10-12 lb big game. used to fish with triplefish, but had problems with lures flying off. switched to big game and never any problems. also can't remember the last time a fish has snapped my line. the couple x's i tried trilene(very long ago) i had trouble with a clinh know and loop knot. line almost seemed too slippery.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

big game 12 lb test.


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

P line 12# No problem with 20# red fish. No break off to speak of.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I recently switched to Berkley Ironsilk and have been very impressed so far. I like the fact that it has a lower memory than "regular" mono. I've been using 14 lb. test.


----------



## guiness (May 9, 2005)

New to this web site. Need info. on the flatscat 21. Is it actually that dry of a boat and is it as rough as most skiffs I have fished out of in the past? I am looking for a boat that I can not only fish the coast but also fish the larger lakes here in Texas. I fish a lot of water that has 2-4 foot chop (Rayburn, Falcon, Toleda Bend). Raised on the coast and trying to get back into saltwater fishing but want to keep my lake fishing also. Suggeststions would be greatly appreciated. 
Ref. your question about line, I've been using Pline for about three years. Find that for its size it is very reliable. Winter time seems to affect its memoru and I go to Iron Silk.


----------



## TroutBuster2 (May 5, 2005)

I like the Big Game 12Lb. myself, durability and economical.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Fish Jockey;

Berkley Trilene XL 10 lb. test is what I use for bay fishing. I've tried just about everything else on the market including braided stuff (hate it), copolymer, Cajun red, Stren and even the Trilene Big Game. I have always come back to Trilene XL.

The reasons I like it: Knots are easier to tie and seem to hold better. I also have greater sensitivity with this line than others I've tried. It has very low line stretch and memory, which makes it cast well and prevents backlashes. It's the best on the market for bay fishing in my opinion.

What problems are you having that makes you want to change?

-Junkie


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Power Pro with big game leader


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

i like big game 12lb on all my baitcasting rigs. i do use XL on my spinning outfits because of its memory on spinning tackle. usually 8 or 10 lb. definitely a lot more confident with the big game though. no matter what line i use i always use a leader in 20 lb or more depending on what i'm fishing for. use either the vanish or big game for my leaders. just my 2 cents


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*P-line*

P-Line in 12# I don't like the green stuff.
10# in winter.
It has great abrasion characteristics. Memory is about medium.
I just haven't broken any TW off on casts anymore.

But I change line very regularly.

Buy it at bass pro in the 600 yard rolls and it's like $12
Where academy it's 300' for $8.00. Inc.


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*i'm with the big game crowd...*

10-12 lb depending on the reel....something about if the shoe fits, wear it??


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Big game for bait casters. XL for spinners. 10 lb for both.


----------



## seapro (May 28, 2004)

Berkley Big Game 12# test with a 10-12 inch fluorocarbon leader attached with a small barrel swivel. For me this combination of line and leader work very well.


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

I use Sufix Magic touch in 10 lb and Ande IGFA 8 lb. Iswitched to the Sufix from Big Game due to lower memory and better abrasion resistance. I bought a big spool a cut rate years ago and another on sale when they discontinued magic touch.
I would be curious if anyone could compare magic touch from sufix to the p-line or some of the newer Sufix lines. I just have not switched because I have plenty of magic touch left, i like it and at the core i am a cheap B******.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Power pro 20 with 12# pline leader. Used to use pline 12 but got tired of the line memory and occasional sailing lures. My walmart balck super spook may still be sailing from wading the surf last year .. I know it cleared the 3rd bar. 

The one thing with pp is you MUST have the tension set right or you will have over runs. Get the tension set right and use your thumb if needed to slow the spool. Toothpicks work well on pline or pp to get any over run out.


----------



## texasflyfisher (Jun 25, 2004)

Power pro #12 (50 lb) #10 (40 lb) or #8 (30lb) diameter depending on the reel and what I'm after. I've used Big Game, Iron Silk, and PLine and like Power Pro best by far. Good stuff.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Ande 10# ... wife prefers Big Game 12# ... Sufix leaders. Use Big Game on all the surf rods.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

I used XL 12lb for years, don't like the Big Game doesn't cast as wel and kinks more like the XT. I have switched to the Power pro 12/50 and like it very sensitive and you don't have to move your wrist much when working a topwater. It doesn't backlash as much, but when you get a good one you better have some sharp snippers.


----------



## Capt T (Aug 6, 2004)

Power Pro 10lb (4lb dia.). To stop overrun I tie 5-6 feet of mono of 10lb with 20lb leader. I use that much mono also for hookset, PP has no give, with big trout and flounder, you need the line to give a little. Used this rig for several years, catching trout, reds, flounder, etc. PP outlasts mono, considering that it is cheaper. Mono tends to break down in the sunlight during summer months. PP is very sensitive, in winter this is huge advantage.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

ande 10# any color.


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

12lb p-line flouroclear with a 20lb shockleader..and on my spinning outfit I use 10lb trilene XL


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

All the old line cannot compare with the power pro I think. You can have 30-40 pound power pro and it has a 12 pound diameter. That is sweet. I am putting some on the 440ssg I am getting.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Must Read*

Trilene 10lb Big Game. You should all know that there is a code on the spool that tells you when the line was made. Underneath the LB rating is a letter followed by 3 numbers seperated by a hyphen. The 2nd number tells you the year the line was made. Example D-13-4-31. The 4 tells you the line was made in 2004. Monofiliment has a shelf life of no more than 3 years although I would not recommend using line that old. Was in cut rate recently and every spool had a 0 as the second number. That line was thus made in 2000. Look close and you will find some 2005 line. You owe me one !


----------



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

*Stren 12*

I use stren 12lbs clear blue. Good thick line and strong. Dont stretch much either. isnt the smoothest line in the world but the strength makes up for it.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

I use 10-12# Sten Magnathin in green for most of my fishing. When the wind is howling and I'm drift fishing I use the Power Pro 50# in 12# diameter braided fishing line. It helps with feeling the taps when the wind is howling.

Late,
LA Cox


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*15lb Ande*

I know people are going to think I am nuts, but I use 15lb Ande in the bay...


----------



## FrauLine (Jun 1, 2004)

Reid said:


> Trilene 10lb Big Game. You should all know that there is a code on the spool that tells you when the line was made. Underneath the LB rating is a letter followed by 3 numbers seperated by a hyphen. The 2nd number tells you the year the line was made. Example D-13-4-31. The 4 tells you the line was made in 2004.


Reid, you are correct on the date code on Berkley Trilene Big Game. Not sure if you know it or not but the letter corresponds to the month the line was made (ie A=January, B=Feb, C=March, etc.). The first number is the day and the second number is like you said, the year. So using your example D-13-4-31...the spool was made April 13, 2004.

The other day I was in Academy and found spools from 2000 and WalMart had spools from 1999.


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

A mix of 14lb XT ,15 big game, 10-14lb Fireline.


----------



## dork (Oct 28, 2004)

20# Power Pro with 6 foot of 20# Flourocarbon Leader works great on Shimono B100 or B200


----------



## Fish Jockey (Mar 16, 2005)

*H2O Junkie*

Hi Junkie!
I am a lite tackle fisherman. I have been using Trilene XL 8lb Test and I use small # 2 aberdeen hooks when fishing live bait for founder & specks no weight or a small split shot. I have done this for years and there is a big difference in my bite ratio with larger line & hooks. Don't get me wrong I also carry an extra rig with 12 or 20 just in case. It seems that here lately the 8lb XL breaks before I cinch the knot. It acts like the line is old and deteriorated.

I use a palomar knot & slobber all over it before cinching it. I am doing the same thing I have always done. I have not checked the date on the spools I bought but I have tried line from Academy & Gander Mtn. both with the same outcome.

Also I noticed the knot slips and burns alot more than it ever did before. I don't know if Trilene changed there formula or process also I am not getting any younger and my eyesite is not as good as it use to be. 
Anyway I am looking at other lines, I really would like to stay with small diameter lite line.

I use spinning and baitcasing reels depending on the wind and terrain.
Thanks for all the replys, this is great info.
"G"







H2O Junkie said:


> Fish Jockey;
> 
> Berkley Trilene XL 10 lb. test is what I use for bay fishing. I've tried just about everything else on the market including braided stuff (hate it), copolymer, Cajun red, Stren and even the Trilene Big Game. I have always come back to Trilene XL.
> 
> ...


----------



## Buckskin (Mar 22, 2005)

guiness said:


> New to this web site. Need info. on the flatscat 21. Is it actually that dry of a boat and is it as rough as most skiffs I have fished out of in the past? I am looking for a boat that I can not only fish the coast but also fish the larger lakes here in Texas. I fish a lot of water that has 2-4 foot chop (Rayburn, Falcon, Toleda Bend). Raised on the coast and trying to get back into saltwater fishing but want to keep my lake fishing also. Suggeststions would be greatly appreciated.
> Ref. your question about line, I've been using Pline for about three years. Find that for its size it is very reliable. Winter time seems to affect its memoru and I go to Iron Silk.


The Flats Cat is very dry and takes the chop extremely well without beating youlike most tunnel boats. You should go to Rosenberg and Bill will give you a ride in the smaller one. If you end up with a Flats Cat and you want the most out of the boat; put a Yamaha 150 TRP on and you will be amazed at your performance


----------



## bburge (Aug 5, 2004)

For casting I use 12lb Stren Magnathin with a 15lb flurocarbon leader. The 12lb is about as thin as normal 8lb, so you can throw lite lures a long way. When casting carolina rigs I use the 20lb Magnathin.


----------



## Transport22 (Dec 2, 2004)

For my 50MG, I use 30 lb power pro with 5 1/2 foot fluorocarbon leader. I tie a double uni-knot to attach the leader and tie a loop knot for the lure. I was a big user of big game, but hated the lack of sensitivity. With PP, wow - much greater sensitivity. Set your drag a little lighter than normal. No rats nest yet that did not take 3-4 seconds to fix.

I will not go back!


----------



## BEARCAT (May 24, 2004)

8 lb P line w/ 20lb floro leader


----------



## CaseyS (Nov 24, 2004)

*Lines*

I havent had any problems with 10# Ande Backcountry(lite blue color), and 20# PowerPro 6# diameter. I will always use a 20# fluorocarbon leader with both lines.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*10 or 12 lb. Big Game*

I am trying out the Power Pro 8# diameter on my chronarch and love it. I found I had too much line on my spool at first and wasn't casting as far.
I'll be trying the 8# big game though for the rest of the summer to get used to it for a tournament.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

What size power pro should I use on my new penn 440ssg?


----------



## drummerboy (Sep 11, 2004)

probrally for the 440ss id go with 10 or 12 lb but the diameter of the 10lb test power pro is 2lb and the diameter of the 12 lb power pro is 6lb . It all depends on what u are fish for and what kind you want YOUR PREFERENCE


----------



## Fish Jockey (Mar 16, 2005)

*THANKS Decision Made..*

Thanks for all the posts, I really got alot of great feedback.
I am going to go with the 20lb Power Pro and a Flurocarbon Leader.
I will give it a shot, Going to get the reels filled this evening.
Thanks again
"G"


----------



## Empty_Stringer (Jun 3, 2004)

10 lb Iron silk with 20lb P-line leader for most applications
20 lb (6lb diameter) braided for tails (you can't beat the sensitivity, IMO).


----------



## PrestnB1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Here is something to consider, many fishing guides in the flats use Stren gold/yellow line in about 12#. The color allows visual monitoring of the line for the customer. The guides primary concern is to put fish in the ice chest for their customer so if the yellow works for them......... The fact that bright yellow is not the "invisible line" that is available on the market and yet they use it and catch plenty of fish, even with their inexperienced clients, as well as with the seasoned salts, makes me consider its use for ease of keeping an eye on my line.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Recently made a switch to Cajun Red 10# from Big Game 12# and there is no comparison. The cajun casts better and has low memory and even stretches enough that it is hard to break even when hung.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

and the cajun is virtually invisible


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

Yo-Zuri Hybrid 10#. Am I the only one?


----------



## meltheton (Mar 29, 2005)

*Help! Powerpro knots!*

I'm trying to tie my flourocarbon leader to PP but the knots i'm using keep failing? What I'm i doing wrong? I do not want to use a swival. What kots should I use??????


----------



## texasflyfisher (Jun 25, 2004)

*Power Pro to Monofilament Knots*




meltheton said:


> I'm trying to tie my flourocarbon leader to PP but the knots i'm using keep failing? What I'm i doing wrong? I do not want to use a swival. What kots should I use??????


http://powerpro.com/using/knots.asp

Uni to Uni
Albright with a lock or
Reversed Albright


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Even using the uni knots, or any knot to join a leader to the main line, can't you still feel the knot go through the tip guide on every cast?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Been using 12 lb. XL for years. I think its has more stretch than BG but thats what Im used to so I stick with it.

On the surf rig I use BG.


----------



## Transport22 (Dec 2, 2004)

Kenny - if you cut the tag ends very close AFTER tying a good solid knot, you will reduce the feel of the knot, but you will not eliminate it. If you are using power pro, you will feel the knot because that line transmits everything!!! It is very sensitive. IMO, the double uni knot has many more positives than negatives.


----------



## TroutKilla (May 14, 2005)

*Fishing line for the bay*

I'm not a guide or nothing but in my experience I've always used 12 or 15 pound test Ande line. It has never done me wrong as far as break off are concerned. It seems to not have much memory unless you really screw up with a serious backlash. I like the clear or pink.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

15# silver thread mono....Dark green..


----------



## taannerz (Apr 6, 2005)

i see that everyone likes mono. Any opinion on braided??? I love my 20lb fireline braided with 8lb diameter.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thats the only thing I worry about hte Power Pro.


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

*line*

Power Pro 50-12. Nothing else need be said.


----------



## Dav1500 (Feb 15, 2005)

I switched to Cajun Red 12# and love it. The strength of the line is amazing along with hardly being able to see it is why i made the switch. Has not gotten too popular yet but i highly recomend trying it out.


----------

